# Charlie Slaps Back



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Pretty good stamina for a guy who just celebrated his 50th.
:grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Rondo said:


> View attachment 287776
> 
> 
> Pretty good stamina for a guy who just celebrated his 50th.
> :grin2:


...anniversary nonetheless...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
nice hit!!!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

That's one hell of a direct hit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Enjoy Brother, the unbanned is a Noel Rojas Bearded Chef. And the BLTC Super Deluxe is well “Super” IMHO!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Ole man will knock you out!


----------

